# Göttinger Polizei sucht Besitzer von wertvollem Mountainbike



## Dylan (21. November 2014)

> 21.11.2014 - 12:00
> Göttingen. Die Göttinger Polizei sucht den Besitzer eines hochwertigen Mountainbikes. Das Rad der Marke „haibike“ soll einen Neuwert von über 1000 Euro haben.
> 
> Es war kürzlich von Polizeibeamten bei einer Personenkontrolle sichergestellt worden. Derzeit liegt noch keine Anzeige eines möglichen Besitzers vor.
> ...









http://www.hna.de/lokales/goettinge...besitzer-wertvollem-mountainbike-4469799.html


----------



## JaWa1896 (25. November 2014)

Da fällt mir echt nix mehr zu ein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noam (25. November 2014)

Na bei den meisten fängt hochwertig halt ab 500 Euro an. Sind ja nicht alle Menschen Fahrradnerds wie wir


----------



## luck01 (25. November 2014)

Sind hier nur noch Snobs unterwegs.

Auch für ein Haibike muss mancher lange sparen.


----------



## JaWa1896 (27. November 2014)

Ich musste auch lange auf meines Sparen... Aber mal ehrlich, dass Fahrrad auf dem Foto sieht nur wirklich absolut nicht hochwertig aus... eher wie Baumarkt... und wenn ich das Fahrrad google wird es irgendwo häufiger zum Kauf angeboten... für unter 500€...


----------



## JaWa1896 (27. November 2014)

und Hochwertig ist immernoch eine Definition von Komponenten und nicht vom Kaufpreis und die Komponenten sind minderwertig und nicht Hochwertig... so sehe ich das... und sicher nicht alleine... Diese Räder fallen schon beim anschauen auseinander... und sind häufig auch nicht verkehrssicher....


----------



## Dylan (27. November 2014)

> ...soll einen Neuwert von über 1000 Euro haben.





JaWa1896 schrieb:


> ... und die Komponenten sind minderwertig und nicht Hochwertig... so sehe ich das... und sicher nicht alleine...



Dann rufe doch bitte bei der Göttinger Polizei an (Rufnummer 0551/491-2115) und teile denen mit, dass sie nicht weiter nach dem Eigentümer suchen sollen, weil das Bike minderwertige Komponenten hat. Und überhaupt, sollen die beim nächsten Mal gefälligst erst ein Wertgutachten anfertigen lassen, bevor sie ein Rad als "hochwertig" bezeichnen!


----------



## JaWa1896 (27. November 2014)

So isses nicht gemeint... ich wollte nur mal meinen Standpunkt sagen... Mal davon abgesehen, dass es bei Fahrraddiebstählen bei der Wiederbeschaffung eine Erfolgsquote gibt, die gegen 0 geht... Die Fahrräder gehen doch gleich in andere Städte, wenn nicht sogar andere Länder...


----------



## luck01 (27. November 2014)

JaWa1896 schrieb:


> So isses nicht gemeint... ich wollte nur mal meinen Standpunkt sagen... Mal davon abgesehen, dass es bei Fahrraddiebstählen bei der Wiederbeschaffung eine Erfolgsquote gibt, die gegen 0 geht... Die Fahrräder gehen doch gleich in andere Städte, wenn nicht sogar andere Länder...



Wast bist Du denn für eine?  
Grundsätzlich sollten Du und wir alle froh darüber sein, dass die Polizei so aufmerksam ist. Etwas mehr Respekt anderen
gegenüber würde Dir sicherlich sehr gut stehen.
Nicht jeder bekommt sein Mtb von anderen gesponsert. Das schöne am Radsport ist, dass man auch
mit mäßigen Material ziemlich schnell sein kann. In der Regel entscheiden die Beine und nicht das Material.

Spätestens wenn Dein Rad geklaut wurde, bist Du über jede Unterstützung für die Wiederbeschaffung dankbar.


----------



## Dylan (27. November 2014)

Ich hatte diese Polizeimeldung nur durch Zufall gefunden und dachte, ich stell sie mal hier ins Lokalforum. Hatte schon mit entsprechenden Kommentaren gerechnet. 

Wie ich jetzt sehe, wird in Göttingen häufiger mal das Herrchen zum Bike gesucht. Mag ja auch einen Grund haben. 
31.10.2014 Besitzer gesucht - Wer vermisst blaues Mountainbike mit orangefarbener Federgabel?
07.11.2014 Hochwertiges Fahrrad bei Personenkontrolle beschlagnahmt - Eigentümer gesucht!

Also Leute, lasst den Thread einfach in der Versenkung verschwinden. Wer in Göttingen sein Bike sucht, kann ja auch selber googeln.


----------



## Wayne_ (27. November 2014)

unglaublich, wie inkompetent die polizei in göttingen ist. bilder in bester e-bay manier, keine angaben zu verbauten teilen, daür aber ellenlange informationen darüber, dass der täter drogen nimmt, wie alt er ist und wo er wohnt.
ich hab das gefühl, die wollen gar nicht, dass sich der besitzer findet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JaWa1896 (28. November 2014)

luck01 schrieb:


> Nicht jeder bekommt sein Mtb von anderen gesponsert.
> 
> Spätestens wenn Dein Rad geklaut wurde, bist Du über jede Unterstützung für die Wiederbeschaffung dankbar.




Erstmal, ich bin eine ganz normale Frau...zweitens setzt sich di Polizei mit dem Arsch drauf....zumindest in den meisten Gegenden...ich bekam keine Zwei Wochen nach Diebstahl meines letzten Fahrrades die Info die Ermittlungen seien eingestellt worden, da kein Erfolg zu erwarten sei... zweitens bekomme ich garnix gesponsert, sondern finanziere mir alles selbst... drittens: habe ich lediglich angemerkt, dass es diese Räder zu Hauf gibt, es nicht gerade hochwertig ist ( vom evtl. emotionalen Wert für den Besitzer mal abgesehen) und es somit sicher keinen Erfolg bei der widerbeschaffung geben wird... alles rein nüchtern betrachtet ist dies auch so!


----------



## Pornocchio (28. November 2014)

JaWa1896 schrieb:


> Erstmal, ich bin eine ganz normale Frau...zweitens setzt sich di Polizei mit dem Arsch drauf....zumindest in den meisten Gegenden...ich bekam keine Zwei Wochen nach Diebstahl meines letzten Fahrrades die Info die Ermittlungen seien eingestellt worden, da kein Erfolg zu erwarten sei... zweitens bekomme ich garnix gesponsert, sondern finanziere mir alles selbst... drittens: habe ich lediglich angemerkt, dass es diese Räder zu Hauf gibt, es nicht gerade hochwertig ist ( vom evtl. emotionalen Wert für den Besitzer mal abgesehen) und es somit sicher keinen Erfolg bei der widerbeschaffung geben wird... alles rein nüchtern betrachtet ist dies auch so!




Man darf hier (in Deutschland ) nicht mehr seine politisch unkorrekte Meinung öffentlich aussprechen. 
Das gibt direkt Konsequenzen in Sachen Einschränkungen.
Dazu braucht es auch nicht mehr irgendeinen staatlichen Schattendienst, dafür sorgen die treuen Bürger schon untereinander.
Sprich, irgendwo springt immer direkt einer aus seiner Ecke und tadelt Dich dafür, respektive diskreditiert Dich.
Lern das endlich und reihe Dich ein in die ellenlage Riege der Gleichen, .

Man sieht ja schon wie links Du bist, wenn man in Dein Album schaut. Wie kann man nur was gegen die liebe Holzindustrie posten, auch noch Bilder! Die machen doch nur alles ordentlich und zahlen auchnoch drauf wahrscheinlich, jawoll.
Punkerin wahrscheinlich auch noch, furchtbar. Das in unserem eigenen schönen demokratischen, moralisch überlegenen Land, in dem wir nicht nur im Export und in der Sauberkeit und Präzision weltmeisterlich sind, sondern auch darin, dass die meisten Bürger dem Anschein nach es geschafft haben, den Kopf auf Ihrem Hals im eigenen Arsch zu tragen. Da spart man sich auch den Sand in den man Ihn bisher reingesteckt hat und bleibt gleichzeitig mobil.
Also, nimm Dir mal daran ein Vorbild anstatt hier so rumzustänkern .


----------



## Wayne_ (28. November 2014)

Pornocchio schrieb:


> Man darf hier (in Deutschland ) nicht mehr seine politisch unkorrekte Meinung öffentlich aussprechen.
> Das gibt direkt Konsequenzen in Sachen Einschränkungen.
> Dazu braucht es auch nicht mehr irgendeinen staatlichen Schattendienst, dafür sorgen die treuen Bürger schon untereinander.
> Sprich, irgendwo springt immer direkt einer aus seiner Ecke und tadelt Dich dafür, respektive diskreditiert Dich.
> Lern das endlich und reihe Dich ein in die ellenlage Riege der Gleichen, .


wovon sprichst du? sie hat einfach nur unsinn erzählt und erntet dafür gegenwind. damit muss sie rechnen, wenn sie das öffentlich tut.
das hat nichts mit politisch überkorrekt und irgendwo einreihen zu tun.


----------



## Pornocchio (28. November 2014)

Wayne_ schrieb:


> wovon sprichst du? sie hat einfach nur unsinn erzählt und erntet dafür gegenwind. damit muss sie rechnen, wenn sie das öffentlich tut.
> das hat nichts mit politisch überkorrekt und irgendwo einreihen zu tun.



Na, dann komm gern mal nach Aachen, Köln, Ruhrpott, Düsseldorf, MGladbach, geh nach Berlin, Hamburg z.B. und stell Dein Rad mal für ne Minute irgendwo ab.
Ca 30 Minuten später ist es dann schon irgendwo in Belgien oder Holland oder eben auf dem Weg.
Hier in meiner Stadt kann man regelmäßig, wenn man Nachts unterwegs ist, Autos herumfahren sehen, voll mit Leuten, die an bestimmten Straßenecken halten um jemanden mit einem Bolzenschneider austeigen zu lassen.
Die restlichen Mitfahrer werden dann nach und nach über den Rest der Stadt verteilt und so geht das die ganze Nacht.
Also meiner Meinung und Beobachtung und Erfahrung nach hat Sie keinen Unsinn geredet.

Man muss ja auch mal Bedenken, was leider ja Mangelware oft ist, dass wir nicht alle in Ober-Unter-Ammergau oder in irgendeinem heimatlich anmutigen kleinen Dörfchen am Rande der lieblichen Alpen leben, wo die meisten Menschen mehr als genug zum Leben haben und eine vollkommen andere Realität.
In vielen unserer Städte geht´s da bisschen anders ab. Einbrüche ( mir selbst passiert ) in geschlossene Wohnungen, Keller, Häuser, Garagen sind hier an der normalen Tagesordnung.
*Übrigens, ich bin auf dem Land aufgewachsen und wohne nun 1/3 meiner Jahre in der großen Stadt, kenne also beide Seiten gut.

Gehste dann ( wie ich ) zur Polizei und machst ne Anzeige, nimmt man Deinen Bericht entgegen und dann weiterhin geht´s so .
Räder heutzutage sind ja nicht mehr selten richtig teuer und werden häufig gestohlen. Da ist der Schaden schnell mal paar Tausend Euro.
Der Umgang mit der Materie seitens der Behörden damit ist aber, als wenn einer Oppas 15 Euro Stadtrad geklaut hätte..


----------



## Wayne_ (28. November 2014)

alles schön und gut, aber was hat das damit zu tun?


----------



## Pornocchio (28. November 2014)

Wayne_ schrieb:


> alles schön und gut, aber was hat das damit zu tun?





JaWa1896 schrieb:


> ... Mal davon abgesehen, dass es bei Fahrraddiebstählen bei der Wiederbeschaffung eine Erfolgsquote gibt, die gegen 0 geht... Die Fahrräder gehen doch gleich in andere Städte, wenn nicht sogar andere Länder...





luck01 schrieb:


> Wast bist Du denn für eine?





Wayne_ schrieb:


> wovon sprichst du? sie hat einfach nur unsinn erzählt und erntet dafür gegenwind. damit muss sie rechnen, wenn sie das öffentlich tut.





Pornocchio schrieb:


> (...)
> Sprich, irgendwo springt immer direkt einer aus seiner Ecke und tadelt Dich dafür, respektive diskreditiert Dich.
> (...)



Sag ich ja, genauso denkst Du ja auch, wie man sehen kann. Oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wayne_ (28. November 2014)

du hast nicht mal kapiert, wofür sie eigentlich kritisiert wurde. lies noch mal.


----------



## Pornocchio (28. November 2014)

Na klar habe ich das , wegen dem hochwertig, nicht-hochwertig, schlechte Komponenten und so, aber danach geht es ja weiter.


Wayne_ schrieb:


> lies noch mal.


----------



## luck01 (28. November 2014)

Pornocchio schrieb:


> Na klar habe ich das , wegen dem hochwertig, nicht-hochwertig, schlechte Komponenten und so, aber danach geht es ja weiter.



Denke, Du hast die Kommentare nicht verstanden.

!. Es geht um Respekt auch weniger wohlhabenden Fahrradfahrern.
2. Die Mühe der Polizei soll man ebenfalls respektieren. Auch wenn "Fachleute" wie Du darüber lästern.

3. Es geht DEFINITIV NICHT um politische Ansichten, die Du aus heiteren Grund hier aufzeigst.
4. Gerade wenn Du selber erlebt hast, dass die Polizei Deine Diebstahlanzeige schnell abgearbeitet hat, solltest
	Du dich freuen, dass es auch Polizisten gibt die Versuchen den Diebstahl ernsthaft aufzuklären.

Dafür, das Du hier im Forum erst einige Tage angemeldet bist, ist dein Auftreten sehr eigenartig!!! Hier geht es nicht um politische Ansichten

Damit ist für mich alles gesagt und ich verabschiede mich bei der Diskussion!


----------



## JaWa1896 (1. Dezember 2014)

und genau da ist der Casus Knaxus: ich bin nicht wohlhabend und habe trotzdem so eine Meinung und ja, ich bin Stolz drauf mir mein Rad vom Mund abgespart zu haben um mir ein Bike zu leisten was ich mir eigtl garnicht leisten kann aber mir dafür nicht unterm Arsch auseinander fällt.... 
Danke Pornocchio, du scheinst der einzige zu sein, der meine Meinung versteht und respektiert, Gruß die linke antipolitische Waldschützerin mir dem Kopf auf der Hals


----------



## rudi23 (1. Dezember 2014)

JaWa1896 schrieb:


> Gruß die linke antipolitische Waldschützerin mir dem Kopf auf der Hals


 was ist denn damit gemeint???


----------



## Wayne_ (1. Dezember 2014)

ich schmeiß mich weg.


----------



## JaWa1896 (1. Dezember 2014)

ich hab einfach mal seinen humor auf die spitze getrieben


----------



## Pornocchio (1. Dezember 2014)

luck01 schrieb:


> !. Es geht um Respekt auch weniger wohlhabenden Fahrradfahrern.
> 2. Die Mühe der Polizei soll man ebenfalls respektieren. Auch wenn "Fachleute" wie Du darüber lästern.



Keine Ahnung wo Du wohnst. Aber:

-Mir wurde schon ein Rad geklaut, eins im Wert eines guten gebrauchten Kleinwagens.
-Aus meinem Keller.
-Ich wußte auch einen Verdächtigen, der zufällig grad das Haus verlassen hatte, weil Miete nicht zahlen können.
-Zufällig grad da war dann auch mein Rad weg, als der Mieter weg war.
-Ich Polizei verständigt.
-Beamte nehmen Protokoll auf, ohne darauf zu verzichten MICH SELBST als Verdächtigen hinzustellen, egal.

-Mit allen Hinweisen wo mein Rad eventuell zu finden sei, inklusive Adresse und Telefonnummer, hat die *Polizei geschlagene 8 Monate gebraucht* um sich der Sache anzunehmen!

*In einer Gerichtsverhandlung des Mieters/Diebes, wegen eines anderen Vergehens, war ich geladen und er hat bezüglich des Klaus meines Rades gesagt: Das Rad ist doch schon längst weiterverkauft. Für 250 Euro!!!!!!

Das Teil war gebraucht noch locker das 10fache Wert.

Aber die Beamten interessiert das nicht, die dachten auch eher an ein Fahrrad, für 250 Euro. Nicht an ein Sportgerät.
Ist ja auch egal, interessiert ja keinen, 8 Monate hin oder her.

Und glaub mir, ich kenne da noch ganz andere Geschichten von "dem Freund und Helfer".
Bevor Du nu aber glaubst, ich sei so ein Bullenhasser. Vor einigen Monaten war ich erst bei einer Hausparty einer Dame aus dem Polizeosportverein. Nur Polizisten da, ich der einzige Zivi, auch noch politisch unkorrekt. Die waren aber superlocker und ich bin mit denen gut klar gekommen. Was können die denn dafür, wenn Sie schlecht ausgebildet und schlecht bezahlt und motiviert sind und auch keine Zeit haben für sowas.



luck01 schrieb:


> Dafür, das Du hier im Forum erst einige Tage angemeldet bist, ist dein Auftreten sehr eigenartig!!! Hier geht es nicht um politische Ansichten



Du hast doch den Begriff "politische Ansichten" erst reingebracht hier, Dich interessiert das eher, Du scheinst der Meinung das Antlitz der Polzei verteidigen zu müssen. Vollkommen unnötig.
Das hat auch nix mit meiner Anmeldung von vor ein paar Tagen zu tun, oder denkst Du mit so einer Anmeldung in so einem Forum bin ich erst auf die Welt gekommen?

Ist ja auch egal, dumm geboren werden und dumm sterben ist ja eher der Regelfall, alles andere ist die Ausnahme.
Da kann sich ja jeder selbst einordnen, falls er denkt dass es hilft.


*Ach ja, ich war Zeit meines Lebens eine arme Sau ohne was zu fressen im Kühlschrank und Klamotten von der Caritas und das in diesem unseren Deutschland wo es keine Armut gibt. Erst fragen, dann denken, dann reden. Von wegen kein Respekt vor armen Menschen, was weißt Du was ich so tue?


----------



## Wayne_ (1. Dezember 2014)

Pornocchio schrieb:


> Du hast doch den Begriff "politische Ansichten" erst reingebracht hier,


nein, das warst du.



Pornocchio schrieb:


> Man darf hier (in Deutschland ) nicht mehr seine politisch unkorrekte Meinung öffentlich aussprechen.


----------



## Pornocchio (1. Dezember 2014)

Wayne_ schrieb:


> nein, das warst du.


Und trotzdem ist es doch so.

Sieht man an Dir, hast Du nicht auch schon in anderen Themen meiner Spur gefolgt mit ähnlichen klugen Ansichten.
Ich weiß es nicht.
Ich meine, du hast ja Recht. .
Vielleicht bist Du so schon auf die Welt gekommen, oder man gibt Dir sonst nirgendwo Recht, dann mach ich das jetzt an dieser Stelle mal in Vertretung. 

*Politisch unkorrekt bezieht sich aber im Sprachgebrauch auch eher auf gesellschaftliche, denn auf politische Gegebenheiten, ist aber ja auch nicht wichtig, solange es Menschen gibt, die einem das Wort im Mund umdrehen.
Hauptsache auch mal was gesagt, Wayne interessierts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wayne_ (1. Dezember 2014)

Pornocchio schrieb:


> Sieht man an Dir, hast Du nicht auch schon in anderen Themen meiner Spur gefolgt mit ähnlichen klugen Ansichten.


hab dich mal auf "folgen" gesetzt. wird sicher lustig.


----------



## Pornocchio (2. Dezember 2014)

Wayne_ schrieb:


> hab dich mal auf "folgen" gesetzt. wird sicher lustig.



Haste nix zu tun oder was?
Dann folg mal, passt wahrscheinlich auch zu dir.


----------

